# peptides



## g12528 (Nov 23, 2011)

what peptides have you tried and were effective


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

My lab rats love lr3, ipamorelin, and cjc-1295.


----------



## moresize (Nov 23, 2011)

IGFlr3...even though some forums don't think it works...I see results

IPA and MOD...100% works


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

DES - full pumps in da gym and powerful w/outs!!! Yeah that!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

How is DES working for you?


----------



## coolrise (Nov 23, 2011)

moresize said:


> IGFlr3...even though some forums don't think it works...I see results
> 
> *IPA and MOD...100% works*


----------



## Colestar (Nov 23, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> How is DES working for you?


 

It worked great!!! Used it several months ago, on and off, 5 days a week. Pinned in muscle worked or lower back. Pumps were great and veins were a popping!! Workouts were intense and long... but found that after a month I could only lift for 45min before giving out...


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool. I have the same results from lr3.


----------



## JuanDoe (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn PS!  I can barely concentrate on the thread without looking at your avatar!  She can be very distracting...but fun to look at


----------



## g12528 (Nov 24, 2011)

are their any peptides that you dont have to pin that work?


----------



## Jetto (Nov 24, 2011)

Best cycle I ever did included ghrp/cjc @ 300mcg day
Gains came so easily and I retained a good amount, don't know why I ever stopped the GHRP. 
Best PCT I ever did had IGF1 LR3 in it, recovery seemed much easier.
I've been wanting to do LR3 again but recommended dosing on LR3 is so far across the board it's ridiculous.
I've heard anything from 100mcg/day to 40mcg e5d
I tried 80mcg e3d but I've been interested in doing 50-75 ED with CJC/GHRP at least 3-4 hrs apart


----------



## TonyMack (Nov 24, 2011)

MOD and IPA! has synergistic effect with test. LOVE IT.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol sorry juandoe...love IPAM/CJC combo


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Colestar, have you tried lr3?


----------



## Colestar (Nov 24, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> Colestar, have you tried lr3?


 

I haven't tried lr3 but have have been interested in mod grf 1-29 and a GHRP for fat loss. What are your thoughts on that combo??


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd go with CJC DAC and IPAM. Great combo.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Iv heard some researchers talked to.there rats and they love DES alot.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd have to give it to my rats again. Maybe I didn't give it enough time to see results.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am interested in IGF-1
Gotta do some learning


----------

